# ADA Bathrooms 2018



## Colockum Meghan (Feb 5, 2020)

Attached is my generalized layout with clearances.  My question to you is: The 2018 ANSI 117.1 indicates on 304.3.1. (attached) that the new size is 67" diameter but also that the toe / knee clearances are now allowed in only one part of the circle as indicated. 
Also attached is my interpretation of this. I used to be able to overlap the sink and door swing. Can I still overlap the door swing? Can I still overlap the sink?


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 5, 2020)

I do not have a problem with either, however I do have a problem with the overlap on the water closet because the floor flange of the water closet does not allow the clear floor space required for the knee/toe clearances. I believe the top clearance has to extend to the ground without obstruction.


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Feb 5, 2020)

Builder Bob said:


> I do not have a problem with either, however I do have a problem with the overlap on the water closet because the floor flange of the water closet does not allow the clear floor space required for the knee/toe clearances. I believe the top clearance has to extend to the ground without obstruction.


Okay thanks for your assessment. My questions remain, can the 67" wheelchair turning radius overlap the door swing still? Can it overlap the sink or only the toilet (not addressing the toilet flange issue right now)? The overlap identified in ANSI 117.1 now has this 'overlap' limitation. It used to be the overlap extended the entire diameter of the circle, but not now so I find this confusing.


----------



## classicT (Feb 5, 2020)

2018 A117.1 document is not adopted by the IBC unless amended by your state to do such. Check out the CH. 35 Referenced Standards citation and you'll note that the 2009 version is still referenced.


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Feb 5, 2020)

Well, I did not know that! However, since I can't be an encyclopedia, I have to 'pick' a stance and that has been to 'stay current' with what is available. So we have to 'pick' the current federal documents (so I'm not going nuts) and also to be 'more certain' of our references. This also helps us because we sell equipment in many states and understanding state codes is way, way beyond my pay grade (and sanity). Thank you!


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 5, 2020)

ADASAD 2010 is the Federal minimum for all access codes, they may exceed but not be less then it.


----------



## khsmith55 (Feb 6, 2020)

Meghan, I commend you for designing to the 2018 Ansi A117. I to am also designing to the 2018, if for no other reason that in 5 years (guess) when my clients do a remodel they will not have to also remodel 5 year old restrooms under the IEBC accessibility threshold. Keep serving your clients and not the letter of the Code. Side note, I do make my clients aware of the catch 22 and they have all thanked me and agree.


----------



## steveray (Feb 6, 2020)

Single user you can typically overlap the door swing as long as you have a parking spot beyond it....

1109.2.1.6 Clear floor space. Where doors swing into
a family or assisted-use toilet or bathing room, a clear
floor space not less than 30 inches by 48 inches (762
mm by 1219 mm) shall be provided, within the room,
beyond the area of the door swing.


----------



## steveray (Feb 6, 2020)

Can you show maneuvering clearance at those doors?


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you for your clarifications!!! I apologize I got sidetracked and am just now reviewing the further comments and answers. I believe you've answered my concerns!


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 25, 2020)

Colockum Meghan said:


> Well, I did not know that! However, since I can't be an encyclopedia, I have to 'pick' a stance and that has been to 'stay current' with what is available. So we have to 'pick' the current federal documents (so I'm not going nuts) and also to be 'more certain' of our references. This also helps us because we sell equipment in many states and understanding state codes is way, way beyond my pay grade (and sanity). Thank you!



"Never" over sell your products or claim they are ADA compliant, an ISA on your literature is no warranty of compliance as DOJ does not certify products; Indicate buyer beware.

Knowledge, properly used is a good thing (or not), it depends on how it is used.


----------



## Colockum Meghan (Feb 25, 2020)

Ok good to know. We have a general disclaimer indicating that we are not architects and / or engineers and not responsible people at all, generally. It goes on to say that our plans need to be modified to comply with the latest ADA guidelines. It also says specifically that we (my company) 'do not warrant or represent that the plans are in compliance with the ADA or other applicable law or code.' We say that in different ways in the same paragraph! I hadn't read that in awhile, so good to review it. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

